# Introducing second filter...



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

Greetings again all,

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere (I did try and search) - I'm considering adding a second filter to my 23G tank as a backup in case the one I inherited dies and I can't get to my LFS within a day. 

Aside from rinsing the various elements of the filter, is there anything else that needs to be done before introducing into my environment?

Many thanks again


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Nope. Rinsing out the media is all you have to do.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A good cleaning and inspection of the impeller/motor housing is always a good idea too.


----------



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah i think im going to buy a second filter and phase out my current one, which im worried is going to kick the can soon


----------

